
Polish Photographer Knocked on 20000 Doors to Find Out How Fellow Citizens Lived - kornakiewicz
http://www.slate.com/blogs/behold/2016/01/06/zofia_rydet_s_sociological_record_is_an_exhaustive_look_at_how_polish_people.html
======
kornakiewicz
All photos are available here:
[http://www.zofiarydet.com/en/library](http://www.zofiarydet.com/en/library)?

